
Too good to be true (the overnight millionaire scam) - makimaki
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2008/11/too-good-to-be.html
======
gruseom
I find it interesting that the word "millionaire" still has the emotional
allure it had in the 1920s, despite having deflated so drastically that
"billionaire" would now be a more correct equivalent.

~~~
mixmax
Agree - several of my friends are millionaires, but I don't consider them
ultrarich. Neither do they sonsider themselves ultrarich.

~~~
josefresco
Ultrarich is a dumb word and means nothing. Sort of like a college kid saying
everything is 'epic'. Ultrakill means more to me than ultrarich, at least I
can define it.

------
ojbyrne
So the point of this article is "Don't listen to late night infomercials
promising overnight wealth?" Is that anything other than obvious? In fact
isn't there an obvious corollary involving not reading Seth Godin's blog
posts?

------
aneesh
And what part of this post isn't common sense?

------
tlrobinson
I hope that most of us already realize this.

